# Speedcubestats Fingertrick Simulator



## Cubing Forever (May 7, 2021)

https://speedcubestats.com/lab

Gil Zussman came up with another cool tool!!!

More info about it in this video:





Also, there's this

This tool can simulate a lot of fingertricks but it has a few flaws currently. It can't simulate B moves, E moves and a few complex fingertricks like R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 etc.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> https://speedcubestats.com/lab
> 
> Gil Zussman came up with another cool tool!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice tool by Gil. It will be useful to the cubing community if it gets maintained and made better with each update.

I am excited to use the 5-cycles and see how the fingertrick playout looks like,


----------

